# Monokel des Juweliers



## casiw (29. November 2010)

Kurze Frage: Wozu ist "Monokel des Juweliers" gut? (z.B. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=73626) 
Gibs in verschiedenen Ausführungen (ich kenne Rubin, Smaragd + Saphirmonokel)

Weiß jemand Näheres?


----------



## Windelwilli (29. November 2010)

Sowas hat jeder Bankchar, der was auf sich hält! ;-)


Edit: sorry, dachte du meinst das Adligenmonokel......habischmisch verguckt...sorry


----------



## D_a_r_k (29. November 2010)

@Windelwilli

/sign 

Ist einfach ein RP-Item^^


----------

